# The Personal Fun Fact Game!



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

Here's how it works:
First, write your thoughts on/react to the fact of the person above you. Then, state a personal fact about yourself that not many people know. It can be but doesn't have to be cubing-related.
I'll start: I once bit into a puck of coffee powder thinking it was a brownie and it was the most disgusting thing I've ever tasted, besides maybe chicken liver.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

That sounds very gross, but why would you just eat a random brownie anyway?

I've broken my arm... twice... in the same place both times.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2018)

I would laugh if I didn't feel bad for you, that's gotta hurt. 

Once when I was volunteering at the local animal shelter I met a kitten that I absolutely fell in love with but my mum didn't let me adopt him (mostly because she's allergic) and it was a very sad day...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 7, 2018)

sorry. (lol thats the same reason we dont have cats- we have a dog tho)

I once stapled my pointer and middle fingers together... 1 month after I started cubing.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

Ouch. That sucks. 

On the subject of stapling fingers. My brother (he's 7 now, might have been 6 at the time) really wanted a bandaid. For no particular reason. No one would give him a band aid. So he stapled his finger, drew blood, mom freaked out and got him a bandaid. And then he starts gloating over how he tricked us into giving him bandaid.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just, why?!

I failed 3rd grade, but I skipped 7th and 8th grade.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 14, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Just, why?!
> 
> I failed 3rd grade, but I skipped 7th and 8th grade.


What?

I can sub 20 with CFOP.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice. 

I went from 19 seconds to 13 seconds during Jan. 2016-April 2016.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

Pretty good ...
I took out a rubiks center cap and burnt the logo. (THAT is how much I hate them)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 30, 2018)

Great job!

I have 4 siblings... and a dog.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

So you have 4 siblings and adopted one.
I hate minxes cause they are boring.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 30, 2018)

I can understand that.

I still play with Legos, and I am not ashamed to say that.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Mindstorms are okay.
I don't like magnetic cubes because they are not M-slice friendly( either overshooting or too strong on M slices ) because I use Roux.


----------



## applezfall (Feb 8, 2018)

weird i use roux and i love them
i could of got 2x2 wr avg if i was in the right group at my last comp


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

unfortunate you were in the wrong group



I can solve a Rubik's Cu... oh wait that doesn't work now this is a cubing forum.

I've never done a sub-10 min. 7x7 solve.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 9, 2018)

I've DNS'ed all my 7x7 solves.
I love MF3RS2 soooo much it is better than my Air SM.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Feb 18, 2018)

But its an MF3RS2

My panda cube broke and i didn't fix it for 3 months and i felt so guilty


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 21, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> That sounds very gross, but why would you just eat a random brownie anyway?
> 
> I've broken my arm... twice... in the same place both times.



Lol same..... First time was both bones, second time was only one (same place though).



ZenTheCuber said:


> But its an MF3RS2
> 
> My panda cube broke and i didn't fix it for 3 months and i felt so guilty



Welp, that's interesting.


I started investing (Mutual funds) when I was about 7.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 22, 2018)

Wha?
I first learnt Corners First, then CFCE , CFOP and Roux.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 22, 2018)

Thats pretty neat


I played competitive soccer for about 4 years.


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Cool

I hate square one EP


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 28, 2018)

That is something that I didn't know.


I used to really enjoy math.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok

My slowest squan solve is longer than my fastest 7x7 solve.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ummmm..
I just ordered a Mojue M3 because it may become rare and be very valuable like OP


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> I just ordered a Mojue M3 because it may become rare and be very valuable like OP


I did the same with some of the limited edition cubes that have come out in the last fer years.

When I first started cubing I thought that knowing full OLL and PLL was needed to get sub 20 so I made myself learn in all in 1 month. Looking back I relies how really dumb that was. : )


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 22, 2018)

Same with me except with CMLL.
I have a crazy number of DNF's which is like 20% of my solves.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

Woah!
I once stole my friend's puzzle and sold it for about 3 bucks.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

If you meant to steal it, that was awful thing to do.


The judge for my overall 4x4 PB single in comp was also the judge of the very first sub 2 min 7x7 solve.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 24, 2018)

Did you sent this message from the future?

My local internet cubing store doesn't sell clocks.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 24, 2018)

Not very shocked tbh.

The first time I ever solved a cube without help, was about 1:40 secs.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 24, 2018)

That actually pretty fast.

I never learned beginners method algorithms, I looked the up and wrote the down. But "switched" to CFOP before learning those algs.


----------



## Loser (Apr 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> The judge for my overall 4x4 PB single in comp was also the judge of the very first sub 2 min 7x7 solve.


Can't figure out if this is a typo or not

Also countuing with the actual thread,

Weird

Once I ate a bagel


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 25, 2018)

Loser said:


> Can't figure out if this is a typo or not
> 
> Also countuing with the actual thread,
> 
> ...


A whole bagel??!!!1?!!1!one?!? 

I have a puzzle made by Nathan Wilson.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

That's really neat!

Fact about me - I'm a massive fan of Manchester United (soccer/football team).



Loser said:


> Can't figure out if this is a typo or not
> 
> Also countuing with the actual thread,
> 
> ...


Wait whats wrong with it?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> That's really neat!
> 
> Fact about me - I'm a massive fan of Manchester United (soccer/football team).
> 
> ...


That is really funny because my oldest brother really like MU as well. And he was pretty happy about 2 years ago when MU came to Denver to play FC Roma on some tour, so we got to go see them play live. 

I solved a 3x3 on an active Volcano in Iceland, during a snow blizzard. (The volcano was safe by the way).


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow! That's really really cool! Cool story bruh...


I had my 11th?(I think)birthday song sang in 2 states at the same time.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2018)

Which states?

I love bees and they're adorable but I'm still scared of them...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 28, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I love bees and they're adorable but I'm still scared of them...


I can relate.

I'm *extremely *quite IRL... until you get to know me, then I never shut up.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Same
I restickered my GTS1 twice


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

I never resticker cubes before.
I once wrote a short story about my 3x3x4


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Show me
I have 2 weilong GTS, my friend has one, and another friend wants one. GTSs are very popular among cubers in my school


----------



## teboecubes (May 2, 2018)

They’re very popular among cubers everywhere.

The judge for one of my solves at a comp held feet WR


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I have been judged by a WR holder before

My times are about 15 seconds faster if I switch from a wushuang M to a wushuang


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 7, 2018)

That's either an extremely large difference or a moderately large one, depending on what your times are.

I've been cubing with CFOP for over 5 years and still don't know full OLL.


----------



## Metallic Silver (May 8, 2018)

tHat usEd to be me but with pLl (Pll is harder for Me so i lEarned full oll first)

i waS sUpposed to take dIfferential equations in my senior year but deCIeD to stop at multivariablE calculus


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

i don't... know what that means.

My cube is so loose because i run it dry it doesn't cornercut but it's smoooth. 
Getting a GTS2 tomorrow though and some DMN-37 a few days after, so cool.


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2018)

I hope the GTS2M is treating you well 

My girlfriend is more amazed at how many 3x3 methods I know (>20) than me being able to solve a 13x13


----------



## cuber314159 (May 29, 2018)

Wow, you must of been confident, then again judging is rather easy

My 3x3 times at my first comp were 17.93, 57.49, dnf, 29.36, 18.84


----------



## tnk351 (May 29, 2018)

That's terrible.

I once traded my cube with someone and forgot it. Until today I finally figured out why my cube pops so often.


----------



## ZaTank (Jun 4, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once traded my cube with someone and forgot it. Until today I finally figured out why my cube pops so often.


that sucks...


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 4, 2018)

No fun fact.

I can do multi-2bld but i cant do 3bld


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 4, 2018)

How many? It's understandable but idk because I don't do bld

I average 12.5 on 3x3x3 and 1:35 on 5x5x5 but still 1:00 on 4x4x4 despite averaging that last July with a 15 3x3x3 average.


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 5, 2018)

At least your big cube avg is better than mines. (3:XX:XX for 5x5)
I can do 2, but i cant do three (possibly because i dont have that much 2x2s)

It takes me about 25~30 minutes to do a 2x2 to 7x7 relay


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 21, 2018)

I can't even do 5x5
what am i doing with my life

I broke my skull when I was 4 at a water party, and then a decade later(When the scar almost healed), I broke it again at another water party. The witnesses at both events were my church friends, and I didn't cry on any of the injuries(I mean, 14 years old, that's understandable). I hate the scar that's left behind, because it messes up the back of my hair, and I can't fix it no matter how much I torture my hair with my hair comb


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 8, 2018)

Bump

i have a metal arm (left) and its why i started cubing.

Edit:the surgery is scheduled to take the plates out


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 9, 2018)

oh dayum


im a very rare asian species
everytime i compete, im always the only Hmong cuber there. Thats why when i compete at UC Berkeley, people mistaken me as Korean.


----------



## Kumato (Jan 11, 2019)

Interesting, never heard of that ethnic group.

I live outside of my native country


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2019)

Metallic Silver said:


> im a very rare asian species
> everytime i compete, im always the only Hmong cuber there.



There are a fair number of Hmong people around where I live. At least enough that if a public announcement or document is going to be translated from English the first language is Spanish and the second is Hmong. 

Last fall a Hmong gentleman called me with regard to a bull I had listed for sale. He wanted beef. I ended up agreeing to sell him a cow, I shot it for him, and they butchered it on the farm. I hadn’t mentioned it to my brother, and he was gone when I shot the cow. So he drove up to see a middle-aged, blood-spattered Asian gentleman, standing next to a car with blacked-out windows, holding a large bucket of very sharp knives, saying “we’re gonna have a party!” Another several guys were gathered around a partially-butchered cow on the other side of the lawn. I guess it was pretty intimidating.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 11, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> There are a fair number of Hmong people around where I live. At least enough that if a public announcement or document is going to be translated from English the first language is Spanish and the second is Hmong.
> 
> Last fall a Hmong gentleman called me with regard to a bull I had listed for sale. He wanted beef. I ended up agreeing to sell him a cow, I shot it for him, and they butchered it on the farm. I hadn’t mentioned it to my brother, and he was gone when I shot the cow. So he drove up to see a middle-aged, blood-spattered Asian gentleman, standing next to a car with blacked-out windows, holding a large bucket of very sharp knives, saying “we’re gonna have a party!” Another several guys were gathered around a partially-butchered cow on the other side of the lawn. I guess it was pretty intimidating.



LMAO, of course lol

1. Youre in Wisconsin, all hmong people are populated only and mostly in Wisconsin, California, Carolinas, and Minnesota.
2. They use the cow to sacrifice and do some religious ritual thingy. Killing a cow is expensive, which is probably why they celebrated, plus, we always treat a ritual a "party", pretty much just inviting hell of a lot of relatives in the house and eating a bunch of food while doing the ritual thingy.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2019)

Metallic Silver said:


> LMAO, of course lol
> 
> 1. Youre in Wisconsin, all hmong people are populated only and mostly in Wisconsin, California, Carolinas, and Minnesota.
> 2. They use the cow to sacrifice and do some religious ritual thingy. Killing a cow is expensive, which is probably why they celebrated, plus, we always treat a ritual a "party", pretty much just inviting hell of a lot of relatives in the house and eating a bunch of food while doing the ritual thingy.


I figured it was maybe a wedding or something like that. Killing a cow is expensive, but what they had into it vs. how much meat they got actually works out to fairly cheap beef. They bought the cow for $600, and probably ended up with close to 400 lbs of beef. That’s quite a party, you could easily feed a couple hundred people.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 12, 2019)

Maybe for a royal banquet. 

I have six rabbits. None of them like carrots, but rather banana peels.


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 25, 2019)

That’s rather funny

I prefer Petrus over Roux and ZZ


----------



## Metallic Silver (Feb 8, 2019)

CubicOreo said:


> I prefer Petrus over Roux and ZZ



*dab* At least im not the only one.

I made a private video that's a parody of PPAP. It's called ZZ/ZB, its about me not liking ZZ methods.
I don't know whether to release it or not.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 8, 2019)

If you appreciate the little dignity you have left from creating a cubing YouTube channel, don't release it.

Not long ago, I filled a folder in my laptop with 1k+ images, and it has never lagged so much.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Mar 12, 2019)

I might try that. (keyword: try)

Not really about me, but:
My brother was around 3 years old, and he stood on a chair, broke the (glass) table, we all freaked out and tried not to get sliced to bits by the glass, and he ended up getting stitches on his chin.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 10, 2020)

Bump
Jeez, they’re all about accidents...

I let one of my friends throw a Rubik's Brand across a concrete floor, because I was like - Rubik’s Brand. (It turned out perfectly fine, but I still regret it)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

My favorite part is the "It turned out perfectly fine". New stability test!

Making a callback to the second post, I've broken my left arm once, and my right arm once. They happened 2 or 4 years apart(don't remember lol), and I've broken all the bones in my arm now(humorous - left, radius - right, ulna - right)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

Cool.

I have about the same addiction to fishing as I do for cubing. Strange hobby choice...


----------



## Scrombo (Feb 13, 2020)

Fishing, eh? Could be worse. It could be pens.

On that note, I used to collect things, lots of things. Pens, computer mice, boxes, trading card games, and now cubes are a part of my ever-growing collection of stuff.

By the way, if you want a fast-drying pen, especially if you're a lefty, go for the Zebra Sarasa Dry. It's the bee's knees.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

I might try that, I'm a lefty.

I own a 9x9 and my next biggest NxN is a 5x5


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Why ?

I'm a guy and I take dance lessons.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Um ok

I've had 3 method ideas I came up with that ended up already existing


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Um ok
> 
> I've had 3 method ideas I came up with that ended up already existing


lol

I love dark chocolate


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

So do I, it's better than milk chocolate

Speaking of milk... I drink about 2 gallons of it a week. But only whole grass-fed milk, 2% just doesn't taste good(and is worse for you)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I might try that, I'm a lefty.
> 
> I own a 9x9 and my next biggest NxN is a 5x5


Same. I have an 8x8, and my next biggest is 5x5


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Same. I have an 8x8, and my next biggest is 5x5


Thats strange

My biggest cube is an X-man shark 7x7


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Thats strange
> 
> My biggest cube is an X-man shark 7x7


X-man shark? Isn't it spark, or am I missing a joke because I have 0 brain cells?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

My biggest is a MF4S 

I spent ten minutes arranging and rearranging my desk so it looked perfect once... The objects on the desk consisted solely of a mat, stackmat timer, and my cube collection. That was all.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

I spent like 4 hours completely rearranging my desk (Which is too small and unstable for what I have on it) so my Xbox could fit on it. My desk is too small, so my Xbox half hangs off the table. I'm thinking of getting the IKEA Linnmon, because it is bigger, and would also make a nice white background for videos. (JRcuber used a while ago)

Edit: Spelling/Grammar


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I spent like 4 hours completely rearranging my desk (Which is too small and unstable for what I have on it) so my Xbox could fit on it. My desk is too small, so my Xbox half hangs off the table. I'm thinking of getting the IKEA Linnmon, because it is bigger, and would also make a nice white background for videos. (JRcuber used a while ago)
> 
> Edit: Spelling/Grammar


Yeah you need a bigger desk

I once tried to hide in a trash can when my parents weren't home so I could pop out and scare them but I got stuck in the trashcan and had to wait 30 mins until they got home to pull me out.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah you need a bigger desk
> 
> I once tried to hide in a trash can when my parents weren't home so I could pop out and scare them but I got stuck in the trashcan and had to wait 30 mins until they got home to pull me out.


I'm sorry, but that's one of the funniest things I've read/heard all day xD

I drink more sparkling water than regular water :3


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 14, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm sorry, but that's one of the funniest things I've read/heard all day xD
> 
> I drink more sparkling water than regular water :3


I’ve never had sparkling water lol.

I think mechanical watches are really cool


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 14, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> I’ve never had sparkling water lol.
> 
> I think mechanical watches are really cool


They are cool

I am a fan of Philip Pullmans His dark materials, ive read the series including the Book of dust twice


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 14, 2020)

OK, this is fun.

Philip Pullman sounds like an interesting author. I'll check him out. 

I have hyperlaxity or hypermobility. This means most of my joints are much more flexible than average. I can do neat things like sit in the lotus position, bend my fingers back 90+ degrees and touch my thumb to my forearm.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 14, 2020)

Thats cool! I can do the last part

I hate pineapple on pizza.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah you need a bigger desk
> 
> I once tried to hide in a trash can when my parents weren't home so I could pop out and scare them but I got stuck in the trashcan and had to wait 30 mins until they got home to pull me out.


LOL. How did you manage to get stuck?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> LOL. How did you manage to get stuck?


I could just barely fit in the trash can but it got smaller in the middle. I got stuck there and there wasn't a place at the bottom to push myself out with my feet.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I could just barely fit in the trash can but it got smaller in the middle. I got stuck there and there wasn't a place at the bottom to push myself out with my feet.


That makes sense.


----------



## Scrombo (Feb 14, 2020)

Pineapple on pizza? Could be worse. Could be anchovies.

Fish freak me out. It's something about their beady eyes and scaly skin that unsettles me.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

I am related to Adam Thielen (the wide receiver for the Minnesota Vikings). He is my 4th cousin once removed. (No joke!)


----------



## gruuby (Feb 14, 2020)

Kind of relatable with fish.

For me, its rabbits that freak me out. It's the eyes. Those cold eyes...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

dessert rabbits be like....

i failed a my goal avg by like .5 in comp


----------



## gruuby (Feb 14, 2020)

RIP

In August 2018, I beat my PR 3x3 average by .01 seconds. From 28.00 to 27.99. (lol now my PR average is like 18)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

Cool.

I've DNFed a sub-10 by an M slice. That's the problem with the MU U-perms


----------



## T.A.V (Feb 15, 2020)

Ohhh damn! My U perms are all R & U moves so won’t have that issue, but the H perm ends with M move.

I once stayed totally silent for 10 days, no talking, no phone, away from family. Only meditation throughout the time. Super Magical things happened during and after that retreat.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

That sounds epic.

2 weeks ago at a competition, I missed the OH cutoff time by 0.007 seconds.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

But... times are recorded to hundredths of a second

I want WCA to switch to STM, even FMC.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 15, 2020)

Me too.

I'm going to try to learn ZZLL in three months.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Good luck. Going for ZBLL after that?

I've planned on learning PLL since I average around 30 seconds, I'm now sub-20 and haven't learned any new ones, other than doing fat T-Perm for Aa.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 1, 2020)

I remember discovering that alg. Fun times.

My crush likes me back
Not good enough. 

I'm finally Sub-20, so it's time to (properly) learn full OLL.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

Yay!

Today I put my mouth on my reusable straw I was cleaning (To see if the little rubber mouth thing needed be shifted farther down (I'm a perfectionist)) and I didn't even suck but_ dish soap_ got into my mouth and throat. Luckily I didn't ingest anything, but dish soap _hurts_. I gargled water every 10 minutes and it still hurt hours later. It's a terrible burning sensation, 10x worse then strep throat.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yay!
> 
> Today I put my mouth on my reusable straw I was cleaning (To see if the little rubber mouth thing needed be shifted farther down (I'm a perfectionist)) and I didn't even suck but_ dish soap_ got into my mouth and throat. Luckily I didn't ingest anything, but dish soap _hurts_. I gargled water every 10 minutes and it still hurt hours later. It's a terrible burning sensation, 10x worse then strep throat.


Revive...
That must suck

When I was small, I went to the beach and my mom got us pop tarts. I accidentally dropped a small piece in the sand and I ate it, and I like the crunch to it. So, I kept doing it, 'dipping' my pop tarts into sand, then eating it (this was when I was 4)
Then, when I was 9, my mom brought pop tarts to the beach again, and I remembered about the last time I did it, and like any sensible person, did it again, while I was 9
I'm smart and have lots of common sense


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yay!
> 
> Today I put my mouth on my reusable straw I was cleaning (To see if the little rubber mouth thing needed be shifted farther down (I'm a perfectionist)) and I didn't even suck but_ dish soap_ got into my mouth and throat. Luckily I didn't ingest anything, but dish soap _hurts_. I gargled water every 10 minutes and it still hurt hours later. It's a terrible burning sensation, 10x worse then strep throat.





Spacey10 said:


> Revive...
> That must suck
> 
> When I was small, I went to the beach and my mom got us pop tarts. I accidentally dropped a small piece in the sand and I ate it, and I like the crunch to it. So, I kept doing it, 'dipping' my pop tarts into sand, then eating it (this was when I was 4)
> ...


You know that feeling when you’re laughing at somebody’s pain, but you know it’s kinda mean? That’s what these are.

When I was 4, me and my mom were in a Target, and I was really thirsty. She had some Pepsi with her. She gave me a sip, and I spat it out. To this day, I have never drank but that one sip of pop. (Actually, now that I think about it, last year, we had a party at the end of the season for basketball, and there was some Sprite in a pitcher, but I thought it was water.)


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You know that feeling when you’re laughing at somebody’s pain, but you know it’s kinda mean? That’s what these are.
> 
> When I was 4, me and my mom were in a Target, and I was really thirsty. She had some Pepsi with her. She gave me a sip, and I spat it out. To this day, I have never drank but that one sip of pop. (Actually, now that I think about it, last year, we had a party at the end of the season for basketball, and there was some Sprite in a pitcher, but I thought it was water.)


Omg, no way I can't live a month without fanta

I have another one, I once got lost at Target, and I started to freak out, and I went around the store but could find my mom, so I said screw it, and I went to the Pokemon section and sat there for 20 minutes checking out pokemon cards
I was 7


----------



## brododragon (Aug 22, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> When I was small, I went to the beach and my mom got us pop tarts. I accidentally dropped a small piece in the sand and I ate it, and I like the crunch to it. So, I kept doing it, 'dipping' my pop tarts into sand, then eating it (this was when I was 4)
> Then, when I was 9, my mom brought pop tarts to the beach again, and I remembered about the last time I did it, and like any sensible person, did it again, while I was 9


10/10 would buy.


Spacey10 said:


> I'm smart and have lots of common sense


Same here.


Umm, I guess, five minutes ago something happened. I got a new keyboard for my laptop (lol but whatever).

I made a macro for like 50 CPS for fun and tried it out on a CPS test. I accidently moved my mouse and BOOM next thing you know I click on a malware ad. Luckily, I don't think I installed it. The macro wouldn't turn off (even when switching to a different profile) so I had to power it off.

EDIT: Dang it.


BenChristman1 said:


> When I was 4, me and my mom were in a Target, and I was really thirsty. She had some Pepsi with her. She gave me a sip, and I spat it out. To this day, I have never drank but that one sip of pop. (Actually, now that I think about it, last year, we had a party at the end of the season for basketball, and there was some Sprite in a pitcher, but I thought it was water.)


You're missing out, man. How do you have the willpower?

EDIT 2: Whatever gotta go to bed.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You're missing out, man. How do you have the willpower?


There is no willpower involved, I just don't like it for some reason.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> There is no willpower involved, I just don't like it for some reason.


Next?


----------



## brododragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I have another one, I once got lost at Target, and I started to freak out, and I went around the store but could find my mom, so I said screw it, and I went to the Pokemon section and sat there for 20 minutes checking out pokemon cards
> I was 7


lol

One time I went to the bathroom at a baseball stadium. Because I didn't have my ticket they wouldn't let me back. So I had to go to a building (I think like coordinate something or other) anyway, my parents found me and I got a free backpack full of swag and coupons because some giveaways were going on right then.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> lol
> 
> One time I went to the bathroom at a baseball stadium. Because I didn't have my ticket they wouldn't let me back. So I had to go to a building (I think like coordinate something or other) anyway, my parents found me and I got a free backpack full of swag and coupons because some giveaways were going on right then.


Omg what did you get?

Anyway, once I was at Costco, and you k ow the food stands that give out samples?
Yeah, so I got lost, for about ten minutes and I kept going back and eating stuff. Turns out my parents were always going the other way lol


----------



## brododragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Omg what did you get?


A backpack (obviously), watch, coupon book, cup sleeve, and maybe some other stuff.


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Omg what did you get?
> 
> Anyway, once I was at Costco, and you k ow the food stands that give out samples?
> Yeah, so I got lost, for about ten minutes and I kept going back and eating stuff. Turns out my parents were always going the other way lol



That's crazy, but at least you got free food.

I have sent a message to space before (actually I've sent 10), using a website called SpaceSpeak (https://www.spacespeak.com/Users/25705/Messages). I actually heard of the site because of a Vsauce video, but it's really cool to send a message to space.


----------



## brododragon (Sep 9, 2020)

White KB said:


> That's crazy, but at least you got free food.
> 
> I have sent a message to space before (actually I've sent 10), using a website called SpaceSpeak (https://www.spacespeak.com/Users/25705/Messages). I actually heard of the site because of a Vsauce video, but it's really cool to send a message to space.


Vsauce gang


----------

